# Denbigh Asylum, Wales, December 2016



## HughieD (Dec 17, 2016)

*The History:*
The North Wales Hospital locally known as Denbigh Mental or Denbigh Asylum is a Grade II listed building. Designed by architect Thomas Fulljames, building started in 1844 and completed in 1848. Once a hospital for up to 200 people with psychiatric illnesses, by the early 1900's it housed around 1,500 patients and staff. The hospital originally had its own farm and gasworks. Planned for closure by Enoch Powell during the 1960's, it was closed in sections from 1991 to 1995. On 22 November 2008, during work to renovate the building site and convert it to apartments and residential properties, the building caught fire; it was later confirmed that the main hall of the hospital was destroyed. Arson was suspected at the time.

Currently on the buildings at risk register, the 2006 planning permission has lapsed. In 2011 the building was at risk of collapsing and no action was taken by the owners after an urgent works notice was issued, Denbighshire Council had no choice but to carry out repairs on the building which reached £939,000. In 2013, Denbighshire Council voted to press ahead with a compulsory purchase order on the building. A three week Public Inquiry on the challenge to the CPO by the owner completed on 20th March, 2015. A new application for planning permission has been submitted by the Princes Regeneration Trust and would be implemented by the North Wales Building Preservation Trust once the CPO is confirmed and the site has been transferred.

*The Explore:*
This place has been well documented in the past. It's looking a bit worse for wear and is now a bit of a death trap. Was passing so thought it was rude not to give the old girl a bit of a look. It's a massive site and access is pretty easy. Was up against the light as dusk wasn't far off so what with the shady nature of the floors and roof I concentrated on external shots given this, the lack of time, light and a tripod. Didn't get up to the outlying site like the chapel and the nurse's quarters and contented myself with the main part of the asylum. 

*The Pictures:*

Steps to nowhere:


img9099bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

Hello Denbigh:


img9013 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Kick down that door:


img9097 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Twice…


img9011 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The lookouts:


img9012 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9018 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9021 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9017 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9024 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9022 by HughieDW, on Flickr

img9062 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9028 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Pillars of society


img9016 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Peeling paint:


img9037 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9035 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9019 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Scales:


img9038 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Industrial:


img9039 by HughieDW, on Flickr

img9042 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9041 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9040 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Knackered:


img9057 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Very knackered:


img9020 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9054 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9055 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside out:


img9059 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Back view:


img9049 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Conservatory in need of repair:


img9043 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9050 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9046 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9044 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Glazier required:


img9048 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Glazier required 2:


img9065 by HughieDW, on Flickr

From the side:


img9066 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Front elevation from the left:


img9069 by HughieDW, on Flickr

What a façade:


img9090 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9078 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9060 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Tower of power:


img9061 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9086 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not too sure what that date is:


img9087 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice crest:


img9088 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and another:


img9075 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9063 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Gotta love rusting railings:


img9083 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Reinforcements:


img9076 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice entrance:


img9093 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Sheff graff:


img9094 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Majestic in decay:


img9095 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Bye bye Denbigh:


img9101bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Dec 17, 2016)

The date in roman numerals is 1948, seems a little off?!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 17, 2016)

krela said:


> The date in roman numerals is 1948, seems a little off?!



100 years too late innit?


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 17, 2016)

I enjoyed that hughie, you have taken some cracking photos.


----------



## krela (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorry it is 1848. I don't even know what I was thinking. Durrr.


----------



## joe roberts (Dec 17, 2016)

Keep meaning to go here I only live 10 mile away.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## smiler (Dec 17, 2016)

Great photography, I liked the captions, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Ferox (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice set mate. Like the lookouts. Putting Elwyn out of a job


----------



## Rubex (Dec 17, 2016)

Fab report and pics


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 17, 2016)

That's a good report. Looks like the crest is lasting longer than the building. Is that a new roof? Image 9095.


----------



## Scaramanger (Dec 18, 2016)

Its all about the facade now....


----------



## urban-dorset (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice photos and good to see something different.


----------



## odeon master (Dec 18, 2016)

great to see external shots from here as nearly everyone who goes takes internal shots, must say the exterior is far more stunning than the inside which has long since had it.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 23, 2016)

odeon master said:


> great to see external shots from here as nearly everyone who goes takes internal shots, must say the exterior is far more stunning than the inside which has long since had it.




Cheers Odeon master. Could never understand why people visited this place and never took externals.


----------



## Wrench (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice pictures. 
Never managed to get here and it's looking a bit fooked now but nice to see it again.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mookster (Dec 26, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a good report. Looks like the crest is lasting longer than the building. Is that a new roof? Image 9095.



The council ordered emergency works done on the place because of the complete lack of care and willing shown by the owners to do anything. The entire interior of the main frontal building was gutted of everything - not even any floors left - and the roof was replaced to stop it collapsing in on itself, so it can be used in whatever eventually happens to the place.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 26, 2016)

That's a great report hughie.loved them step rails.glad you managed to get here


----------



## joe roberts (Dec 29, 2016)

Shame really nice listed building. Looking at it I'd say it'll get knocked down in the end.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## stinkywitch (Apr 25, 2017)

Great photos - we were in Wales about 2 years ago and managed to get some good photos. It is a beauty of a place, such a shame about the deterioration! 

May have to get over there over the next couple of months, but it's a good 2-3 hours away from us!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 25, 2017)

stinkywitch said:


> Great photos - we were in Wales about 2 years ago and managed to get some good photos. It is a beauty of a place, such a shame about the deterioration!
> 
> May have to get over there over the next couple of months, but it's a good 2-3 hours away from us!



Cheers man. Aye...looks like you have to make the same journey as I did!


----------

